
Hacking Smartwatches – The TomTom Runner, Part 1 - bemmu
http://grangeia.io/2015/11/09/hacking-tomtom-runner-pt1/
======
jrowley
This is excellent!!! I've been wanting to get into embedded hacking,
specifically a GPS watch, the polar m400. Thanks for sharing.

BTWPart 2 is here for those curious: [http://grangeia.io/2015/11/16/hacking-
tomtom-runner-pt2/](http://grangeia.io/2015/11/16/hacking-tomtom-runner-pt2/)

------
DonHopkins
Oh cool! Now somebody should hack the smartwatch to have a TomTomagotchi
living in it!

